# Lia Sophia



## Jennifer (Dec 30, 2007)

is anyone familiar with this line of jewelry? rants/raves? thanks!


----------



## pinksugar (Dec 30, 2007)

can't say I am. Any pics?


----------



## Jennifer (Dec 30, 2007)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif can't say I am. Any pics?



they have it on their website in their online catalog.


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Dec 31, 2007)

I have never heard of it--but will go and look.


----------



## Marisol (Dec 31, 2007)

Sorry... I haven't.


----------



## marinasmith (Jan 5, 2008)

I have some jewlery by Lia Sophia. They were gifts from a north american friend of mine.

They have very good quality and my favorite is a necklace with sea shell pendant. I always get compliments when I'm wearing it.


----------



## Jennifer (Jan 5, 2008)

thanks for all of your replies!


----------



## Anna (Jan 5, 2008)

actually i just had a whole conversation about this brand last night. 3 of jeffs friends girlgriends are big fans. One said it breaks easily, the oters have had no problem.


----------



## Jennifer (Jan 5, 2008)

Originally Posted by *bejb1011* /img/forum/go_quote.gif actually i just had a whole conversation about this brand last night. 3 of jeffs friends girlgriends are big fans. One said it breaks easily, the oters have had no problem. thanks! maybe i'll buy one thing and see how that goes.


----------



## Thais (Jan 7, 2008)

I have a GORGEOUS bracelet and 3 super cute pairs of earrings. I love it all. I think it is reasonably priced, and very nice quality. The designs are great, too!


----------



## ivette (Jan 8, 2008)

a friend of mine got me a bracelet and necklace for Christmas.

they have some nice stuff, imo


----------



## Jennifer (Jan 8, 2008)

thanks for the reviews!


----------



## jessiej78 (Jan 8, 2008)

I haven't bought any of it but I have seen their catalogs and I think their jewelery is beautiful.


----------



## angienharry (Apr 6, 2014)

> actually i just had a whole conversation about this brand last night. 3 of jeffs friends girlgriends are big fans. One said it breaks easily, the oters have had no problem.


 They have a lifetime guarantee so if something broke they just have to send it back in.


----------

